# Bentley rims



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Bentley Rims, how easy to fit to the TT as the PCD on the TT is 100 and Bentley rims are 112, not sure on ET though.

I have noticed someone on here has a set already fitted, jamal is his username and this is his awesome looking beast..


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont think they suit the TT, Just like that guy that had the seat badge on his wheels.

Along with a porsch sticker on you brakes it just makes it look cheap/tasteless... bit like those fake t-shirts you get in Turkey that have Nike,Hugo Boss, Addidas stickers all on the same shirt!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What a stupid statement I had Porsche brakes and a. they worked fantastically
b. Looked the dogs 
If they are clearly not then yes I agree but people on here spend a fortune on bits some look pretty bad
but the majority look great and that goes for Jamals car as Ihave seen it in flesh and those wheels look
pretty cool


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Norms grey TTR looks amazing on GT Continentals

I love the wheels, but it needs much more than the wheels to make it look right, its all about the stance and the purple coupe isn't quite there yet IMO


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

zabzy-TT said:


> I dont think they suit the TT, Just like that guy that had the seat badge on his wheels.
> 
> Along with a porsch sticker on you brakes it just makes it look cheap/tasteless... bit like those fake t-shirts you get in Turkey that have Nike,Hugo Boss, Addidas stickers all on the same shirt!!!


I agree with you apart from the looking cheap bit. Doubt the Bentley wheels were _cheap_... definitely looked out of place tho


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

When I say cheap i dont mean in terms of the price, if you imagine Danniella westbrook in full Burberry tartan.... she looks cheap but it prob cost her a few quid!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

stundies said:


> Bentley Rims, how easy to fit to the TT as the PCD on the TT is 100 and Bentley rims are 112, not sure on ET though.


You need adapter plates, I can supply H&R in the correct sizes but need the wheel specs to work out the correct thickness


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Jamal's car looks fabulous. Very original mods and the wheels suit it well. :mrgreen:

Maybe I'm biased because of the colour... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

They are my wheels and i think they look great. I also have Porsche brakes too which are awesome. They also have Porsche decals on them as they are from a Porsche. Its called being unique and having a car that is different from others.

As for the stance, i have made sure that the wheels sit perfectly as well as the ride. Obviously you dont know what your talking about from seeing one image that dont show much of it. Maybe you should come to a meet and see it?

To get these wheels on the car, you'll need some adaptors. 20mm up front and 25mm rear works well. My adaptors were customised to give me the perfect stance :roll:

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Jamal's car is the dogs B's trust me! This chap is one creative guy who has tonnes of ideas!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I think that the rims look good!

Nice!

:wink:


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm siding with Suraj, I have not had the pleasure of seeing it in the flesh but think it looks great, its original.. 
Its all about personal choice, sometimes people like your car, sometimes they dont.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Bit disappointed about the negative comments about these Bentley rims to be honest. I've seen Jamal's car several times now and think they look superb plus give his car a unique look. When i see a post from Jamal i instantly think Bentley, so already his car stands out. That's what its all about, customising YOUR car YOUR way.

Give it a unique look rather than stick to OEM styling. Obviously there's a line you shouldn't cross before you go too far, but some of the best looking cars on this forum have come from people with good taste and imagination.

Are Brembo brakes also cheap and chavvy on TT's as well?


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Well those glue on Brembo callipers they sell on Ebay definately are.... different doesnt always mean good and if you post pictures of your car on a website you should expect people to give their opinions ... good or bad!!!

I see no ones defending the seat wheels though :?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

zabzy-TT said:


> Well those glue on Brembo callipers they sell on Ebay definately are.... different doesnt always mean good and if you post pictures of your car on a website you should expect people to give their opinions ... good or bad!!!
> 
> I see no ones defending the seat wheels though :?


The Seat rims were loan wheels while TTej was getting his Ottinger 19s re-painted... He is now back on the Ottinger's and they look superb in black with the red outline 

As for the Bentley rims, they are super cool 8) i am another one to have seen Jamal's car in the flesh, and trust me, you would want a set yourself after seeing them! Jamal's choice for modding is tasteful, and individual, and that is what makes his car stand out from the crowd...


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

if i could afford some Bentley rims plus the adaptors i'd have some,just out of my price range for this year,maybes they will be some around in teh January sales lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Get the feeling it's better to keep quiet rather than make yourself sound like a tit :roll: :roll:


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont see how saying "Bentley Wheels dont suite the TT" makes you look a tit!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

zabzy-TT said:


> I dont think they suit the TT, Just like that guy that had the seat badge on his wheels.
> 
> Along with a porsch sticker on you brakes it just makes it look cheap/tasteless... bit like those fake t-shirts you get in Turkey that have Nike,Hugo Boss, Addidas stickers all on the same shirt!!!


It's the likening to fake t shirts and the inferance that people on here append their brakes with cheap stickers

And worse of all the bad spelling of PORSCHE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> zabzy-TT said:
> 
> 
> > And worse of all the bad spelling of PORSCHE :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Hey everyone makes mistakes...... like putting bentley wheels on a tt or even worse http://www.germancarblog.com/2007/11/au ... e-mod.html :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A posh barry boys site, that is a company called Niche bunch of tw4ts promise to bring in stuff take payment and never
deliver. So fair play tooschay (sp)


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

zabzy-TT said:


> :lol: Hey everyone makes mistakes...... like putting bentley wheels on a tt or even worse http://www.germancarblog.com/2007/11/au ... e-mod.html :lol:


Har har har. Funny lad aint you


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh and thanks everyone for the positive comments. 

Car doesn't have the Bentley wheels on it at the moment though. I have some special Porsche wheels and will post some pics up soon when the car is back from the bodyshop


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

In this months performance VW mag there's a 3 page write up on a staff members 225 in silver - he's just had Bentley wheels fitted along with coilovers and new bushes, it looks amazing


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

zabzy-TT said:


> Along with a porsch sticker on you brakes it just makes it look cheap/tasteless


I have not come across anyone who has "stuck" a Porsche decal on their OEM brakes, Audi rings yes, but not Porsche or even Brembo for that matter. Every car I have seen on the forum (including my own) with uprated brakes have fitted either Porsche or Brembo genuine brakes at huge cost and they certainly don't look out of place. :wink:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

jamal said:


> Oh and thanks everyone for the positive comments.
> 
> Car doesn't have the Bentley wheels on it at the moment though. I have some special Porsche wheels and will post some pics up soon when the car is back from the bodyshop


think you should give me the bentleys :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

G60greeny your cars going to be in Fast Car next month when Carl had it Camo'd! Think my car might also be in that issue, if not be the month after


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

PVW phooto shot was over four months ago at regal I know I was there


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I love Bentley wheels, they looked the bees knees on my buddies A6 Avant (maybe it was because it's beside my TT  )


----------



## aleach1728 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bentley Rim's 100% on the christmas list


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not a fan :? Dunno why. Maybe a bit bling for me, but know they are popular. Don't think they look cheap :roll: just not my pick for the car.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

They are cool on Jamals car because noone else on here has them...

Once others get them they are no longer exclusive...

Better to lead than follow


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Not a fan :? Dunno why. Maybe a bit bling for me


Bling?

I'd never call them 'bling'. If they're bling then I've completely misunderstood what bling means... :wink:

This is bling...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Wait till you see my wheels... People are going to hate on me badly :lol:

Love it


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

What J boy said, it was amazing when 1st done, but i swear every ones smashed bentley rims in 2007/8!

Rather be individual to others, that my personal point any way....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Wait till you see my wheels... People are going to hate on me badly :lol:
> 
> Love it


Send me a preview...

[email protected]

:wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You must be joking! 
They are absolutely, definitely, 100% BLING :!:

They look OK i suppose.... on er... A Bentley..... Same goes for Porsche wheels.

There shouldn't be any inter-marque sex!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> You must be joking!
> They are absolutely, definitely, 100% BLING :!:


Wrong. In my opinion.

You're entitled to you're opinion obviously.

What brands excite you, what music gets you going? What do you admire about any country?

Tell us, we're trying to get to know you... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm 100% down with the Bentleys,they may have been done before but so have BBS RS's on MK2 golfs and they still look the nuts.Out of interest has anyone ever done the fat five spoke bentleys on a TT??Another set of rims i'd like to see on a TT are the ones off a VW Phaeton i.e:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK Someone needs to photoshop them onto a black TT, I think I just found my new xmas pressie... Those Phaeton wheels look awesome, and so original!

so yea, can someone photoshop these onto a black tt... please 



















Cheers


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Amit, you'll have difficulty getting he Phaetons to fit mate. The wheels are 5x112 and are the wrong offset I believe  With adaptors they'd stick out too much


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Bentleys are 5x112, so if they can be fitted (with H&R adapters) then the Phaeton wheels must be able to fit. As for the offset, i'm not sure but would have thought it would be either the same of similar to the bentleys as the Continental GT's are basically based around the Phaeton anyway


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

stundies said:


> Bentleys are 5x112, so if they can be fitted (with H&R adapters) then the Phaeton wheels must be able to fit.


They probably can depending on the width and offset


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Researched into it a bit more, found some info... I don't see why these wont go on with adapters...



> Helios - 8½ J by 19, offset depth 45, 255/40 R 19 tires
> Manufactured by Borbet Part Number 3D0 601 025 J 88Z or 3D0 071 492 666


Any thoughts?

jbell, just the man


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the Phaeton wheels have a pretty low offset hence why i see them on MK5 Golfs etc as they just bolt on.

I dont think i've seen a TT with the flat 5 spoke Bentley wheels. Why not be the 1st 

Jack - Im waiting to see what your gonna do with your wheels mate. You know i'll love it :wink:

Juber - Your definately right about the B's getting a bit common now, thats why i've put the Porsches on for now. Gonna do a very different refurb with the Bentleys.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

amiTT said:


> Researched into it a bit more, found some info... I don't see why these wont go on with adapters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20mm front and 25mm rear should do it 

Really like those 8)


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

I would go for 30mm and 35mm...

You can put plenty of girth on the TT and I wouldn't run 255 on 8.5's I would run 245 MAX probably 235...

Although I run 215's on my 8.5's with an offset of ET13

Rear I run 235's on a 10 with an offset of ET23


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jbell said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Researched into it a bit more, found some info... I don't see why these wont go on with adapters...
> ...


Wicked! off to source some wheels! jbell, if I find them expect a PM from me :wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Amz, those wheels on your car will look amazing 

I'd run a 20mm adaptor up front and a 35mm rear. Trust me, that would give the perfect stance.

I run 8J up front ET14 with a 225 tyre and a 10J rear ET29 with a 255 tyre and have no rubbing issues.

Be careful on how wide you go with the tyres as Naresh has 235s all round and they catch his wheelarch on the fronts. Go for 225s all round for peace of mind and a lovely little stretch :wink:


----------



## dubdj's (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, Love the TT with the Bentley Rims, looks awsome. Any chance of some more pictures jamal ?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

jamal said:


> Be careful on how wide you go with the tyres as Naresh has 235s all round and they catch his wheelarch on the fronts. Go for 225s all round for peace of mind and a lovely little stretch :wink:


Quite a few people have 235 tyres up front on 19's as that's the recommended tyre for a 9x18 wheel. But one of the biggest factors are the sidewall profile of the tyres. If they're alot squarer like on Falken FK-452 tyres then there is more likelihood of catching the wheel arch liner - that's my opinion anyway. I'm also running 15mm spacers all round.

Amz - PM Wak because he's going to try a 12.5mm spacer on the fronts to see if it cures the problem. When I get the chance I'm going to remove my front spacers and see if the rubbing still occurs.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Your bentley wheels look mint


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Neb said:


> I love Bentley wheels, they looked the bees knees on my buddies A6 Avant (maybe it was because it's beside my TT  )


The Bnetley rims look good but your TT with the Le Mans looks better IMOP but then I would say that  :wink:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

235 arent for 9 inch wheels

they are for 8's

for a 9 you are recommended to use something around 255 or 265


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> 235 arent for 9 inch wheels


Sorry mate, but they're the recommended size by OZ and Abt... :roll:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

235s will be ok on a 9J. I used to have 215s on a 9!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

jamal said:


> 235s will be ok on a 9J. I used to have 215s on a 9!


Will be fine on a 9 yup like i said i run 235 on a 10

BUT a PROPER tyre for a 9 would be a 245 or 255. - You dont have to believe me but i am on my 5th set of wheels this year so these things are important to me


----------

